# LED per Zeitfunktion steuern



## Razorhawk (13. Januar 2006)

Ich hab vor eine Beleuchtung in einem bestimmten Mustern leuchten zulassen.
Das stellt mich vor das Problem, dass ich mich zwar mit der theoretischen Funktionsweise auskenne und das ganze auch vorplanen könnte, aber ich kenn mich mit Hardware da garnicht aus.

Ich wollte mit einer gewissen programmierbaren Platine (zum programmieren wollte ich Altera MAX II  nehmen) über einen Automaten LED in bestimmter Reihenfolgen leuchten lassen.
Da gibs 2 Probleme, welche Bauteile brauche ich um eine LED über eine eventuelle Zeitfunktion heller und dunkler dimmen zu lassen.
Zum anderen müsste das Muster ein genaues Timing haben und sollte sich dann vielleicht alle 10 Minuten wiederholen oder alle 5.

Vielleicht ist ja einer da der mir ein paar Tips geben könnte.


----------

